# Strike Pro Pygmy Bream Lures



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone on the forum use these lures with success?

Only 4 in the colour range at lureworld and 10 at Mo, but at 9.95 each they look the goods?

Again a cheaper alternative to the Sx40's

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=2828

Still will be buying more sx40's but these could be a go too?

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mac I use them all the time and I rate them pretty close to the sx40's they are better to cast as they are just a little heavier. I get loads of fish on them, they have a very similar tight shimmy action and they suspend very well and sit in the strike zone. Givem a go you wont be disappointed.

Lee


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have most of the (this years colours and last year) PYGMY II http://www.jurofishing.com/strike_pro_pygmyII.htm 









and Small Fry II http://www.jurofishing.com/strike_pro_small_fry.htm 









and they have accounted for some very nice bream.
About half needed to be tuned http://www.fishraider.com.au/articles/t ... nnow-lures straight out of the box as they didn't swim quite right but it doesn't take much to correct that.

The Trebles wont last that long but swapping them out for Owner's in size 14 for the Pygmy and for the Small fry size 14UL's or size 18 will do the trick.

For the price I would say there the next best thing to SX40's.
Thy also have some great minnows called Smelta http://www.jurofishing.com/strike_pro_smelta.htm that cast and fish like Yo-Zuri Pin Minnow's but at a cheaper price  









Have heard there are some new models and colour Strike Pros coming out this year after the Tackle trade show  which I'm looking foward to getting/seeing


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I use them, some do need to be tuned though from the box. When I first started buying them the didn't come with owners but the last couple of packs I've bought have. I guess it depends on how current the stock is in your shop. Very good value. $9.95 is a good price my local has them for $12.95. The JU001G is my fav colour, here's a pic of it hanging out a breams mouth.










Anthony


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a W4H it has landed a few good Bream, Last being in Dead Woods with a few of the chaps from AKFF.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I lost my sx40 on my second outing and have been using a pygmy II (205) ever since It has caught my PB in /Flathead, Bream , and Tailor. Amart sell them and have price matching -10%  Worth remembering.
I love 'em

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Thx Guys for your comments, 

I received my order of them today from Lureworld and they are definately a likely lure to catch fish.

Great value at 9.95 and they look almost as good as the SX40's. Lureworld only had four in their range, now to get the rest from MO Tackle.

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXODKm8AAEVfgAAQQId8YCFgmQA/79/gMAFyxVQ0JqZTZMQRozUAA00Gqn6ZGKZTQADQDZQAlNJqDRMKeCR6h6gBo9SIBAb6rUYJwXAeaWx/MMUs1GK82HVVQlMpQVy1ygV7ZdrGbtcsQEugCLRG2dHpAOelwlJrU5xkM0wYCdIPosGoe8VQMn0pUDPA9Qq5rmk2BB45/FHGVotxf8JSpbcR2RPtTLmnxBHWG/U2/DOVqwgkKEO16ehclXxaQ9UihWpnc4qiJPQ0673/jGF3QVV58K1Rp0uy0o0J5sc0s80FjDXqTcD7XYPLWIvr97AquviMSfBk9JDhtyjtLSDnxCNwNXISEEsqIwjdWNUXVozQtKCMmzT9OuppViKndGxLlXJsMRGWbuEGTBjkoUOdRh3MFZ1/t01cetEvSIK81MFdFk7DSStm8SYEsEXrZMWVp3T0dU00a6POwJk4m6IL8Gyh/F3JFOFCQc4Mqbw=


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

The trebles are terrible. I have a gold Pygmy and the dark green small fry. 
Put size 14 owners on (adds about $2 to the cost of each lure) and found they sunk too fast. Have swapped to size 16... will have to see if the boyancy is any better next time I get out. With the trebles upgrade factored in, you might consider keeping an eye out for sx40's on special somewhere.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the brand new pygmies have owners. the last couple i have bought have heaps better hooks on them they look the same as the ones on sx40's. I had a look the other day at BCF and they had some with shitty looking trebles like I have had on them before and they had some new stock with what i reckon are owners after buying a couple and haveing a good look at them. they are heaps stronger and look the goods. anybody know if they have upgraded there trebles recently? the trebles on the new ones I have bought are definatley a huge improvement over others I have bought

Lee


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

The Pygmy and Galaxia's I have bought recently have all had good quality trebles. Though tday suffered the same as Justcrusins sx40 with one of the trebbles snapping, so they are possibly the smaller guage owner. 
Anyway the Pygmy almost did it again today with a 50-60 cm Flatty lost to a broken trebble and another Flatty on the very next cast lost to an abbrassion in the line. Lost the lure to , but it needed new trebbles anyway, and a paint job.  .
At around $10.00 I think they are great value


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Camel, good to see you've got the amber fluid onboard!!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day fellas

Boots at Taren Point have the new stock with Owner hooks for $10.95 two or three bucks cheaper than my local tackle shop. I picked up three on friday.

Beggera Yakker, My wife reckons fishing is just an excuse to drink during the daytime :lol: . I only ever have a couple when in sheltered waters.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Bought some more strike pro lures today Pygmy II and Small Fry. They have started to stamp what hooks they are using on the box. BCF have stocks some with owner and others with VMC.


----------

